
Show HS: Tiny Tour – A really small JavaScript library for creating tours - callahanrts
https://github.com/callahanrts/tiny-tour
======
callahanrts
A while back I was using a tour library in ways it likely wasn't meant to be
used (I wanted steps to go in and out of an iframe embedded on my page). Being
frustrated with the difficulty of customizing this library, I decided to
create my own. The goal of tiny-tour is be easily extensible and not collect
feature bloat. Anything fancy should be left to the programmer, because he/she
will most likely want to override my features anyway.

